# ... κι ως φτερωτό νεροχελίδονο ξεπρόβαλε απ' το κύμα...



## Cadmian (May 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

Ο παραπάνω στίχος είναι από την Οδύσσεια, σε μετάφραση Καζαντζάκη-Κακριδή, πιο συγκεκριμένα είναι ο στίχος 337 από την ε' ραψωδία.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η μετάφραση του Καζαντζάκη έχει μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά; Αν ναι, πως έχουν μεταφράσει αυτό τον στίχο;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Γιατί να μεταφράσει κάποιος τη μετάφραση του Καζαντζάκη;

Υπάρχουν πολλές μεταφράσεις του πρωτοτύπου ωστόσο:
αἰθυίῃ δ᾽ ἐικυῖα ποτῇ ἀνεδύσετο λίμνης

rose from the water like a flashing gull
(μετ. Stanley Lombardo)

Για όποιον θέλει να ψάξει σε άλλες μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_translations_of_Homer


----------



## Cadmian (May 16, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν το θέλω για προσωπική χρήση αλλά για δουλειά.

Μία άλλη μπλαμπλάδικη μετάφραση που βρήκα εδώ είναι "Swift as a sea-mew's flight from abysses unfathomed she sprang". Καλό μεν, αλλά καμία σχέση...


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 16, 2011)

Τώρα βέβαια δεν συνεισφέρω κάτι ουσιαστικό, αλλά για την ιστορία, η αγγλική μετάφραση της Οδύσσειας από τον Pope (1725) υπάρχει στο Project Gutenberg.


----------



## Cadmian (May 16, 2011)

Δεν πειράζει, εκτιμώ τη συμπαράσταση.

Πάλι sea-mew η νεροχελιδόνα...

The wandering chief with toils on toils oppress'd,
Leucothea saw, and pity touch'd her breast.
(Herself a mortal once, of Cadmus' strain,
But now an azure sister of the main)
*Swift as a sea-mew springing from the flood,*
All radiant on the raft the goddess stood;

Μιά παραλλαγή που θα με εξυπηρετούσε:

... like a winged shorebird springing from the waves...

Όλες οι ιδέες δεκτές.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2011)

...
Καλή η τελευταία απόδοση, ιδίως αν σε βολεύει. 

Εν τω μεταξύ, το νεροχελίδονο είναι αυτό εδώ, η Glareola pratincola, όχι κανένας άχαρος γλάρος:











The Odyssey (from _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_) - Neil Diamond
And so begins a journey, an odyssey, a test of the spirit.




Όχι για τη μουσική, αλλά για την οπτική έμπνευση.


----------

